# come se niente fosse



## faith8

Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre questa frese:

"Non ho dormito quella notte ma il giorno dopo mi comportai come se niente fosse"


"I didn't sleep that night but the day after I acted like nothing happened"



Può andare?



Grazie
​


----------



## Alberto77

yeap, i guess so! you acted like you had slept without caring of what had happened, is it that?
alb


----------



## You little ripper!

faith8 said:
			
		

> Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre questa frese:
> 
> "Non ho dormito quella notte ma il giorno dopo mi comportai come se niente fosse"
> 
> 
> "I didn't sleep that night but the day after I acted like nothing had (sounds better) happened"
> 
> 
> 
> Può andare?
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie
> 
> ​


Hi faith,
You could also say, _I didn't sleep that night but the day after I behaved like nothing had happened._


----------



## Manuel_M

faith8 said:
			
		

> Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre questa frese:
> 
> "Non ho dormito quella notte ma il giorno dopo mi comportai come se niente fosse"
> 
> 
> "I didn't sleep that night but the day after I acted like nothing happened"
> 
> 
> 
> Può andare?
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie
> 
> 
> ​


 
That night I didn't sleep, but the day after I behaved as if nothing had happened.

EDIT: Sorry Charles. Our messages crossed.


----------



## faith8

E' un po' più complicato:

accadono degli eventi tra delle persone, non ho dormito quella notte, il giorno successivo mi comporto come se nulla fosse accaduto tra di noi

forse così è più chiara la sequenza temporale e logica degli eventi


----------



## You little ripper!

You could also say_, I didn't sleep that night but the day after I behaved *as though *nothing had happened._


----------



## Alberto77

well, let's start from the beginning...
come se nulla fosse means "as nothing (particular/strange/some problem) is going on", it implies that what happened has some effect in the present situation... 
does it help u?
alb


----------



## ElaineG

faith8 said:
			
		

> Ho bisogno di aiuto per tradurre questa frese:
> 
> "Non ho dormito quella notte ma il giorno dopo mi comportai come se niente fosse"
> 
> 
> "I didn't sleep that night but the day after I acted like nothing happened"
> 
> 
> 
> Può andare?
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie
> 
> 
> ​


 
I didn't sleep that night but the day after I acted as if nothing was wrong. 

"Wrong" non `e nel testo originale, ma secondo me `e implicita, e suona meglio in inglese.


----------



## laurentius67

*Poi, come se niente fosse, si diresse verso l'uscita.*

My try is :

*Then, he quietly (or naturally) moved towards the exit.*

A friend of mine from US, translated it like that:

_Then as if nothing at all was happening he moved towards the exit._

But I think he misunderstood the sentence. What do you think about it ?

thank you


----------



## MAVERIK

laurentius67 said:


> *Poi, come se niente fosse, si diresse verso l'uscita.*
> 
> My try is :
> 
> *Then, he quietly (or naturally) moved towards the exit.*
> 
> A friend of mine from US, translated it like that:
> 
> _Then as if nothing at all was happening he moved towards the exit._
> 
> But I think he misunderstood the sentence. What do you think about it ?
> 
> thank you


 
My attempt 

Then , like if nothing were , he went toward the exit


----------



## Alberto77

I think he got it... but we may need some context


----------



## SweetSoulSister

I would have translated it similarly ("as if it were nothing") to your friend. But perhaps I don't understand "come se niente fosse". Would you describe it a little in italiano o inglese.


----------



## fran06

Secondo me your American friend ci è andato vicino. Qualcosa tipo:

Then, as if nothing happened, he moved towards the exit.


----------



## laurentius67

SweetSoulSister said:


> I would have translated it similarly ("as if it were nothing") to your friend. But perhaps I don't understand "come se niente fosse". Would you describe it a little in italiano o inglese.



Con _come se niente fosse _intendo dire :

tranquillamente, in modo naturale,come se fosse la cosa più normale del mondo, con imperturbabilità,...

something like _unexpectedly quietly_

I may agree with "as if it were nothing"

ex.
Si è mangiato 5 torte enormi come se niente fosse
Dopo 10 anni di matrimonio se ne è andato come se niente fosse
Come se niente fosse mi ha dato un bacio


----------



## _forumuser_

Un modo colloquiale per dirlo e':

Just like that. 

He ate five huge cakes just like that.


----------



## etoracca

"Come se niente fosse" means "come se non fosse successo niente"
For example: "Uccise la moglie e poi andò a dormire come se niente fosse".


ciao Enrico


----------



## SweetSoulSister

He ate 5 pieces of pie as if it were nothing. What a pig!
After 10 years of marriage, he left as if it were nothing. What a jerk!
As if it were nothing, he gave me a kiss.  What a sweetheart!

I would also say "like it was nothing".


----------



## laurentius67

etoracca said:


> "Come se niente fosse" means "come se non fosse successo niente"
> For example: "Uccise la moglie e poi andò a dormire come se niente fosse".
> 
> 
> ciao Enrico



Non sono d'accordo.
Se dico
_Camminava su un filo a 100 m di altezza come se niente fosse_
non posso scambiarlo con _"come se non fosse successo niente"_


----------



## laurentius67

SweetSoulSister said:


> He ate 5 pieces of pie as if it were nothing. What a pig!
> After 10 years of marriage, he left as if it were nothing. What a jerk!
> As if it were nothing, he gave me a kiss.  What a sweetheart!
> 
> I would also say "like it was nothing".



thank you all and..SweetSoulSister : thank you also for your fun comments to my examples


----------



## etoracca

In this case it would be more like "come se non stesse succedendo niente", "come se non fosse niente di strano", but the meaning should be the same.
But, I am not a linguist...


----------



## laurentius67

etoracca said:


> In this case it would be more like "come se non stesse succedendo niente", "come se non fosse niente di strano", but the meaning should be the same.
> But, I am not a linguist...



Infatti. Quello che contestavo era solo l'equivalenza dei tempi che suggerivi.


----------



## Stefzimb

"come se niente fosse" could actually be translated as "nonchalantly" "casually" etc. etc


----------



## DAH

As if it were nothing . . . 

I see no need to use other words as the above phrase (almost word for word to the Italian) is very common in English.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

DAH said:


> As if it were nothing . . .
> 
> I see no need to use other words as the above phrase (almost word for word to the Italian) is very common in English.


 


I couldn't agree more, but have a query regarding the word order.

Would it offend Italian grammar or sensibilities if that read: 
"Come se fosse niente"  ?? 

That's how I'd translate/say it off the top of my head - in fact I've done just that before.  Mainly because then it's entirely consistent with the English I suppose, so it's 'natural', for me.

Surely it doesn't change the meaning.


----------



## Wade Aznable

Grammatically correct, but different in meaning. 
"Come se fosse niente" in some parts of Italy has an idiomatic feeling equal to "Hai detto niente", used as a reply to an obvious understatement. 

Example: 
"Yesterday I climbed the Kilimanjaro, no big deal" 
"Come se fosse niente!" (or: "Hai detto niente!") - meaning: "You make it seem simple, but it was a very remarkable task". 

So, to answer your question, I wouldn't use it in other contexts. 
Hope this helps! 
W


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Good heavens.

Okay WA, thank you.


----------



## Wade Aznable

You're welcome!


----------



## Correre

I've always love the word ‘nonchalant’!!
Depending on context: ‘as if there was nothing wrong’, ‘as if nothing happened’ etc. are commonly used


----------



## Einstein

This discussion has also been approached from the English side: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=873612
A good translation is often "Just like that!"


----------



## tsoapm

Stefzimb said:


> "come se niente fosse" could actually be translated as "nonchalantly" "casually" etc. etc



Secondo me, questo è azzeccato in questo caso.


----------



## Correre

Yeah I like that answer but all depends on context of course.


----------

